# Pug with raw skin under armpit



## biggie1214 (Jul 22, 2012)

hey guys, so bailey my pug has always had a little redness under her armpit, but until yesterday it has been very raw and almost hard around the edges, she doesn't seem to mind she does have very high pain tolerance but it looks very painful. do you guys have any idea what this could be if i could just put some Vaseline on it or should i got to vet immanently. these are both of her arm pits its a little worst on the left side.
thanks.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

My friends cocker had some redness in her arm pit one year and vet thought it was an allergy. The only thing besides grass or grass mites that she could think she'd done different was using some doggy detangler spray. She avoided the fields and avoided the product and it did clear up (did get stuff from vet to). It only happened the one year, which incidently was around this time, but she's been fine since so it is a mystery as to what actually caused it.

Hope your dog is feeling better soon.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

My Jack Russell gets sore armpits as he doesn't have a lot of fur. It mainly happens when he runs a lot, if he's walking in long grass or if it's hot.

I put vaseline on them before walks and games.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

If I were you I would shave the area around that and clean it with something like hibiscrub or similar (not shampoo as this may irritate further). Do not rub but pat dry. Try to keep it dry for 24 hours and see how it goes.

The important thing is to keep it dry and you may have to resort to using a small tee-shirt on him/her to reduce the amount of muck getting in. If you use anything on the wound use something like an antiseptic cream to act as a barrier.

If at the end of the 24 hours there is no change then I would make an appointment with the vet.

To me it looks like some form of Eczema and could have been caused by a change in diet or something on the walk. Sorry that's all I can think of.

Sorry meant to say keep an eye on the eges of the wound and if there are any signs of redness, or stickyness then it may have become infected in which case you will need antibiotics but if you are cleaning it and keeping dry hopefully you will not have any of that.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

+One of my fosters came into me with extremely sore patches under his armpits
I changed his food to a hypoallergenic food with no grains and they have cleared up nicely. 


912412 advice is perfect I would say, keep the area clean, dry , use an antiseptic cream spray or wash, even cooled salt water once a day would work.
I would prefer aloe vera (pure) over vaseline as it has healing properties.



Best of luck


Vicki


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

I agree with all of the above but DO NOT SHAVE the area. When it start to grow back its likely to start the itchyness off again.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

biggie1214 said:


> hey guys, so bailey my pug has always had a little redness under her armpit, but until yesterday it has been very raw and almost hard around the edges, she doesn't seem to mind she does have very high pain tolerance but it looks very painful. do you guys have any idea what this could be if i could just put some Vaseline on it or should i got to vet immanently. these are both of her arm pits its a little worst on the left side.
> thanks.


It could be skin fold pyoderma, you see it where skin is in close contact it makes a moist warm area which bacteria then can breed in causing it to be sore inflammed and infected. I woud think she will likely need an anti bacterial skin wash and possibly oral antibiotics to be honest so Im afraid it will mean a vet visit. Vaseline in all honesty in this case may make it worse.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

if it was mine...I would be off to the vets ..


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

My dog had that due to a badly made harness, I tried Sudocrem on it and it cleared up rapidly and has not come back, needless to say the harness went straight in the bin.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Vaseline won't help, it contains petroleum and keeps the area moist which you don't want. We had that with Teebs and we used Piriton to stop him scratching and a bab y vest so as if he did scratch he didn't catch his armpit. My daughter is an A&E nurse and said a hydrocortisone cream would help it dry out so we used a tiny tiny amount on the arm pit once a day for four days by which time it had cleared up. You can't use that cream on broken skin though so for your boy just the Piriton and a vest will likely do the trick, maybe a little germolene ointment to ease the itch.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Tbh, I would be off to the vets if my dog had anything like that!

I once watched an episode of Embarrassing Bodies bodies where a man's armpit was completely raw like that! It was caused by bacteria.

I suppose the same could happen to a dog if it gets pretty sweaty in that area?


----------

